# Pistons offer irks big ben; Ben reportedly accepts Bulls' offer



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41266/20060703/pistons_initial_offer_irks_wallace/
Detroit News - Ben Wallace isn't happy with the Pistons initial offer, the Detroit News is reporting. 

"It was disappointing," he said. "It was not at all what I expected." 

The Pistons' initial offer was a four-year deal starting at $11.5 million and would pay him $49.6 million over four years. It would make Wallace the highest-paid player on the team next season, eclipsing Rasheed Wallace's salary by $100,000. 

Pistons president Joe Dumars, reached by e-mail, said he didn't want to negotiate through the newspaper and declined comment. 

"No, the door's not closed (on the Pistons)," Wallace added. "I know it's a business and they have to run their business." 

Wallace met with Chicago Bulls general manager John Paxson and coach Scott Skiles in Detroit on Saturday. He characterized the meeting as "real good" but added that no official offer was extended. 

Reports of the Bulls offering a contract starting at $13 million or $14 million were overstated, as were reports of the Bulls offering a five-year deal.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

I don't get why the Pistons don't offer a little more since it won't impact the cap, or why they don't frontload the offer. Considering what Rasheed is getting paid, I think Ben deserves considerably more.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

Well....Ben's gone now I think...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

I dont think he will sign with the bulls but rather use them up the price on him.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

Ben deserves more than Rasheed. That much is obvious. Didn't Ben Wallace get by with around 7 million per year the last few years? I don't think this is as much about money or security as much as it is about finding a team that will 'respect his offense'. He's said no to longer than four years AND rejected the biggest contract on the team (which I believe would be the biggest in franchise history). Ben Wallace wants a team to pay more attention to him, and if the Pistons can't promise him that, then we're going to need to offer a lot more than what we did.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

I think the pistons are in trouble either way.They match bulls offer and they become um like cap casualties u could say because it will take alot of salary to keep him.If they dont then bulls are gonna be contenders and pistons are gonna be in bad trouble.If they dont they can get joel pryzbilla smaller contract and taller then big ben.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

Just S&T Wallace for Chandler.

I'd much rather have an overpaid 23 year-old defensive minded center (5 ppg, 9 rpg) than 31 year-old defensive minded center (7 ppg, 11 rpg). Within three years, I think Chandler will be the better player.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

S&T may not be necessary since the Bulls flat out have the cap space.

Anyways I was just looking at ESPN's homepage and it's saying that Ben will go to the Bulls.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

Pistons owe it to Ben Wallace to over pay him after taking that little amount of money over the years. Same way the Bulls over payed Jordan in 96 when he became a free agent by giving him 25 million to play one season (almost triple what the second highest paid player, Shaq made at the time) and 30 million the season after that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Chad Ford reports Ben going to the Bulls 4 yr/ 52 million*

*Source: Big Ben Heading To Bulls*

The biggest free-agent prize of the NBA offseason appears to be off the market. Ben Wallace has informed the Pistons he will sign with the Bulls, Insider Chad Ford reports. The deal is believed to be $52M for four years. 

espn.com


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*

The difference between 48-49.5 mill and 52 is measly for someone who says "everyone knows where my heart is"...

Shows there really were more problems than the team/Ben wanted us to believe. Ben must want the ball more or he really doesn't like Flip. 1 million more per season means he really wanted to go.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pistons offer irks big ben*



DetBNyce said:


> The difference between 48-49.5 mill and 52 is measly for someone who says "everyone knows where my heart is"...


Yeah, that's a tough one to take, if the Bulls didn't up their offer and he did sign for $52. But I don't care, if we can get a good offensive player at center, I think we'll be better off for it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Now we have to wait on the Bulls to see what they're gonna do. Now Joe D.'s job and GM skills will be tested.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To me this is a good thing for the Pistons. Ben Wallace is on the decline. Big time.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Good Bye Ben


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*ben goes to chitown*

according to espn ben is a piston no more.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Welcome to an hour ago.

Hold up, you made the other thread, too....


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

**** :curse:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

HKF said:


> To me this is a good thing for the Pistons. Ben Wallace is on the decline. Big time.


I think the Bulls will find that out soon. My only problem is us not getting anything in return.


What's our cap situation look like now. How much money do we have? I know we traded Corliss awhile back and made a couple other moves (Darko) to free up cap space to sign 
Ben, so we should some type of money left. But is there anyone to sign?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

I'm totally confused. That espn article says the intial offer was the final offer... It was pointless not to throw in the extra money since it wouldn't affect our caproom... Even though they offered 48 million it's like they wanted to do something that they know would send him somewhere else....


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

*To me this is a good thing for the Pistons. Ben Wallace is on the decline. Big time*

That reamains to be seen on a large level. Still amoung the best rebounders and the DPOY.

Even "declining" he offers more than Chandler did/does/will at only 3-4 million more per year.

Chandler will likely be moved for ending contract/young talent so the bulls shift one "could be" for a "is at the highest level" for 3-4 million a year.

Not a bad gamble.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

ben is in delcine, but with him and another wing player we were in championship contention for the nxt two years, we are nowhere close now. i dont see why Joe cant talk chicago into signing and trading and getting chandler, a guy they dont want anyways.

we sitll have zero cap room.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

I'm sure Ben will be better in Chicago. He was upset since Saunders came here about being reduced to a role player.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



LoyalBull said:


> *To me this is a good thing for the Pistons. Ben Wallace is on the decline. Big time*
> 
> That reamains to be seen on a large level. Still amoung the best rebounders and the DPOY.
> 
> ...


He was god-awful from game 4 in the Cavs series on. I know that was only a 10 game sample, but god, if that's any indication.

Only thing that sucks is I'm sure the Pistons wouldn't have let Okur and Darko go if they knew this was going to happen.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



Jamel Irief said:


> He was god-awful from game 4 in the Cavs series on. I know that was only a 10 game sample, but god, if that's any indication.
> 
> Only thing that sucks is I'm sure the Pistons wouldn't have let Okur and Darko go if they knew this was going to happen.


Darko yes, Okur... no way we match what Utah gave him, even now. I'd rather have Dice starting than Okur anyway.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

It _would_ be nice to have Darko right now. The minutes are there, just a year too late.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



JoeD said:


> Darko yes, Okur... no way we match what Utah gave him, even now. I'd rather have Dice starting than Okur anyway.


Can Dice play 32 minutes plus for 82 games?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Yep... though I think he hated the organization going by his comments in Orlando. He thought he'd been deceived.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

looks like i was rite, its all about the $


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



Jamel Irief said:


> Can Dice play 32 minutes plus for 82 games?


I don't see why not. His injuries are irrelevant now, and his conditioning is where it should be for his age (same age as Ben I think). His conditioning has been steadily improving since his come back too, so after this off season if he improved more than I definitely think so.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



LoyalBull said:


> *To me this is a good thing for the Pistons. Ben Wallace is on the decline. Big time*
> 
> That reamains to be seen on a large level. Still amoung the best rebounders and the DPOY.
> 
> ...



How do the Bulls just give Chandler away for an expiring contract? What team is just going to take Chandler for an expiring contract (other than the Knicks, which means you'd probably have to take Jalen Rose back). That's not going to happen. They have one season to try and get to the Finals then all hell breaks loose, because they won't be able to pay everyone. I personally feel this wasn't a good signing because Wallace is getting worse. He will continue to get worse and he's 32 already. Once the wheels fall off, he's an albatross.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Well, at least now I like every player on the Pistons right now....


I am glad we didnt overpay for him..Wish we could of gotten something in return...A lot of money for an above average low post defensive player who cant guard anyone on-ball anymore


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



Jamel Irief said:


> Can Dice play 32 minutes plus for 82 games?


I think the answer to that either has to be no or we don't know. The most I could or would want to see Dice play is probaly around the 28 minute mark, which is why I want to continue to see him come off the bench.

We've made a lot of wasted moves in anticipation of this. We probaly wouldn't have made the Evans move just yet if we knew this would happen. He'd be a nice add on in a S&T.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

nice to see this board active for once


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Do we still just have the MLE?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

The shift of power in the central division is now divided.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



JoeD said:


> Do we still just have the MLE?


Yup. Hopefully someone like Bonzi Wells still finds us as an attractive suitor. 


Ok, now I'm seeing Ben and the Bulls agreed on a 4 yr/$60 mill contract. That's definitely not worth it.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



Pain5155 said:


> The shift of power in the central division is now divided.


People find a reason to say this every offseason since we won the championship. That is totally jumping the gun. Ben was a hinderance this last playoffs. We have more depth than people realize. Dale Davis was starting against us two playoffs ago and never saw the floor because we played Ben and the other starters so much.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

I want Bonzi badly now


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

I'll be pretty happy with this if Ben Wallace declines. I am glad that Ben got a payday he deserved (for past years).


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Ben does things that dont show up on the stat sheet. Hes the defensive player of the year, and is dominate most of the times. U cant blame him on the pistons failure, it was a team colapse. Bottom line, Darko wouldve come really handy rite now.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Chris McCoskey says our final offer was 4 yrs/51.6M and Ben chose the Bulls offer of 4yrs/$60M/


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

I don't blame him, but he gave us nothing most of the playoffs, and vs Miami was awful. And I think him wanting to take Shaq one on one was because of his ego, and it hurt us. He did zero on Shaq, and didn't make him play D. Shaq had his best series against us by far, and for a specific reason.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



Pain5155 said:


> Ben does things that dont show up on the stat sheet. Hes the defensive player of the year, and is dominate most of the times. U cant blame him on the pistons failure, it was a team colapse. Bottom line, Darko wouldve come really handy rite now.


He was far from dominate this year, and I'm not saying that as some bitter Pistons fan. I've been saying for quite some time that his play had been dropping, but it was very noticeable this year. He didn't dominate on the boards and his defensive dominance definitely wasn't there... especialy like it was in the past.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

I know Bonzi was a good playoff surprise. Do we want him because of the performance of 3 games in the playoffs? He is definitely worth the MLE, but I don't know how good he'd be off the bench. I don't really watch him. And if that doesn't work out we'd utterly destroy Delfino's last chance, I'm assuming. Are there any other positions we can go after?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



DetBNyce said:


> He was far from dominate this year, and I'm not saying that as some bitter Pistons fan. I've been saying for quite some time that his play had been dropping, but it was very noticeable this year. He didn't dominate on the boards and his defensive dominance definitely wasn't there... especialy like it was in the past.


I agree, but I think this was partially due to Saunders and him. I expect his next year, at the least, to be much better. Chicago suits his game more than we do under Saunders, amazingly...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Smartest thing you could do is sign Bonzi to a deal that isn't longer than 2-years. If you give him 5 years, he'll make you pay for the first 3 years by doing whatever he can to destroy the team and especially Flip.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Bonzi can play the three. He's a big guy, and a very good rebounder for a 2/3. I don't know if there are enough minutes for he and Delfino combine with the two starters, but we're not in a position to be picky anymore.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*



JoeD said:


> I agree, but I think this was partially due to Saunders and him. I expect his next year, at the least, to be much better. Chicago suits his game more than we do under Saunders, amazingly...



I think we both agree with each other a little. I do think he was unhappy with Flip and that did affect his play. But his play really started to drop last season (04-05), and this season was just plain awful compared to the Ben of old.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

when i first heard the news i thought detroit had f'd up royally... upon now hearing that the bulls offered 60 million as opposed to 52 i am gonna have to say that detroit probably made the right move. its a move that will definitly weaken ur team in the short term but leave u the cap flexibility to not be screwed in the long term. 15 million a year is too much for an aging wallace who, despite his defensive prowess, is a liability on offense and who can be exposed in crunch time with the hack-a-shaq method.
but hey... i still like the move personally... it gives the nets a much better chance of competing in the East.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

*Re: ben goes to chitown*

Gotta give the Pistons fans props, there taking it much better than I would if I was a Detriot fan.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Trying to break this down a little.

We know we still make the playoffs. Let's figure out where this changes our match up with Eastern competitors.

Heat: We improve vs. them. Ben was more harm than help in that series imo.

Vs. Cleveland and NJ we might be worse off. Depends on how well McDyess wil do, and what Ben would of done to help vs. Lebron, RJ, and Carter. I don't see anything conclusive vs. the others though. I'm eager to see how we look.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

This almost forces us to turn into a more uptempo team. Pryzbilla and Mohammed don't help us too much, and would almost be useless to us. Alot of our players are on bargain deals (Billups, Rip) so I don't see us paying those two MLE type money. We would'nt even pay Ben so I doubt we give those guys what they want. I'm skipping another season ahead, but now I'm worried about Chauncey who can opt out at the ends of the year.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Pryzbilla is underrated, just not shown his talent much nationally stuck in Portland, who isn't getting many Nationally televised games.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

JoeD said:


> Trying to break this down a little.
> 
> We know we still make the playoffs. Let's figure out where this changes our match up with Eastern competitors.
> 
> ...



Still a little early because we don't know where we're headed right now. The NBA off-season started July 1st, but ours started once Ben made his decision. Right now we're just a worse team. We're not done yet though.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Hopefully mad max is ready for some minutes. We need to get another big obviously but this means we have more money to throw at Bonzi right?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

DetBNyce said:


> This almost forces us to turn into a more uptempo team. Pryzbilla and Mohammed don't help us too much, and would almost be useless to us. Alot of our players are on bargain deals (Billups, Rip) so I don't see us paying those two MLE type money. We would'nt even pay Ben so I doubt we give those guys what they want. I'm skipping another season ahead, but now I'm worried about Chauncey who can opt out at the ends of the year.


I'm not worried that far ahead. We'll have two picks in 2007, hopefully one lottery (or we could trade up). There are a lot of guys we could go for to replace Rip. I'd love to get Thaddeus Young, Brandon Rush, or Marcus Williams.

If we turn into an uptempo team, Billups isn't that suited for it anyway. Not saying I want to lose him, but it gives us good reason to for someone like Speedy Claxton. If Billups does go, we'll gain something else and have a suitable pg for a while.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Brian said:


> Hopefully mad max is ready for some minutes. We need to get another big obviously but this means we have more money to throw at Bonzi right?


Nope, we still just have the MLE. That's the worst part of this.

I'm eager to see Maxiell too.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok First of all, Why do u wanna get rid of rip? Second of all Billups knows better than to sellout like ben


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Our starting five is fine obviously we won't be as good of a rebounding team but offensively we will be much better.

Sheed
Dice
Prince
Rip
Billups


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

JoeD said:


> I'm not worried that far ahead. We'll have two picks in 2007, hopefully one lottery (or we could trade up). There are a lot of guys we could go for to replace Rip. I'd love to get Thaddeus Young, Brandon Rush, or Marcus Williams.
> 
> If we turn into an uptempo team, Billups isn't that suited for it anyway. Not saying I want to lose him, but it gives us good reason to for someone like Speedy Claxton. If Billups does go, we'll gain something else and have a suitable pg for a while.


Marcus Williams is on the Nets (unless there is another Marcus Williams), Speedy agreed to terms with the Hawks today. Joe D. hasn't made a good early pick anyways, and I'm sure it's some type of restraints on that Orlando pick, even though next year is supposed to be a deep draft. I don't think you get rid of Rip. He's fairly young and has a good contract. Becoming an uprempo team was just a suggestion, and even though chauncey isn't best suited for that, he's still one of the better PG's and you have to work with what you've got.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Ok First of all, Why do u wanna get rid of rip? Second of all Billups knows better than to sellout like ben


I don't want to get rid of Rip. Down the line we might not be able to keep him. Actually I don't think he's on a bargain deal, isn't it 8.5 mil?

Who knows if Billups will want to stay? I don't think Ben sold out. He had problems with the coach, and he has to look out for himself.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brian said:


> Our starting five is fine obviously we won't be as good of a rebounding team but offensively we will be much better.
> 
> Sheed
> Dice
> ...


Yea, but our bench is absolutely horrid now.

D. Davis
Delfino
Maxiell
Hunter?
Acker 
Johnson
Blalock


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

We need bonzi!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Found this on another pistons board, lol the new enemy! :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

JoeD said:


> I don't want to get rid of Rip. Down the line we might not be able to keep him. Actually I don't think he's on a bargain deal, isn't it 8.5 mil?


That's a great deal for a 20ppg scorer. Hughes (5yrs/65M), Joe Johnson (5yrs/70M), Nene (5yrs/60M). He's a bargain...


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

DetBNyce said:


> Yea, but our bench is absolutely horrid now.
> 
> D. Davis
> Delfino
> ...


I don't think it's bad. 

At the front it is probably going to be a 3 man rotation unless Johnson gets more than very limited minutes by playing well. Going by the last time Davis played, starting in Indiana, he should be a fine back up.

Delfino should be a significant improvement over Evans at sg/sf. Maxiell should be able to contribute in some limited minutes.

Then we have Hunter, Blaylock, Acker to back up Billups. Between the three of them, I'm optimistic we'll be alright.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

DetBNyce said:


> That's a great deal for a 20ppg scorer. Hughes (5yrs/65M), Joe Johnson (5yrs/70M), Nene (5yrs/60M). He's a bargain...


Hm, you might be right. But all those others had more of an upside, I think.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

JoeD said:


> I don't think it's bad.
> 
> At the front it is probably going to be a 3 man rotation unless Johnson gets more than very limited minutes by playing well. Going by the last time Davis played, starting in Indiana, he should be a fine back up.
> 
> ...



I don't know, I'm not as optimistic. Our bench was inconsistent last year and we now have to put our best bench player in the starting lineup. I am excited about Delfino finally getting a chance to play, but until he proves he can be a consistent player (granted he does need consistent minutes), he's nothing more than potential. I think Johnson will be good, just not now. Maxiell and Dale Davis can help. Hunter is a question mark, and the rest contributions will be minimal IMO.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i think it's kind of unfair that people are now putting the blame on wallace for the playoff failures.if i remember correctly there was a certain player who gave a guarensheed and then disappeared faster then my dead beat brother inlaw when the dinner check showed up.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

max6216 said:


> i think it's kind of unfair that people are now putting the blame on wallace for the playoff failures.if i remember correctly there was a certain player who gave a guarensheed and then disappeared faster then my dead beat brother inlaw when the dinner check showed up.


He also had a bum ankle. Certainly Ben wasn't the only reason we flamed out, but he puts a lot of pressure on the rest of the team because of his complete lack of offense.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

max6216 said:


> i think it's kind of unfair that people are now putting the blame on wallace for the playoff failures.if i remember correctly there was a certain player who gave a guarensheed and then disappeared faster then my dead beat brother inlaw when the dinner check showed up.


No one is putting the blame on him, we are just evaluating him as an individual.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm sad y'all lost him, but I'm even more sad that now the Celtics have to play him more. 

But don't worry, in two years Dumars will look like a genious. Big Ben shall soon become Slighly Smaller Ben, then Medium Ben, and finally Not All That Large Ben.






But at least I know Sheed! isn't happy...that makes everything alright.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Another Detroit sports icon bites the dust.
> 
> Ben Wallace, the face, the 'fro and the foundation of the Detroit Pistons the past six years, will be wearing a Chicago Bulls uniform next season.
> 
> ...





> “Man, to me, this is still, like, unbelievable (that he’s leaving Detroit),” Wallace said. “I talked to Joe. There are no hard feelings and this was nothing personal. He understands how these things go. This is all just part of the business.”
> 
> It was still a tough blow for the Pistons. Not only are they losing Wallace, the four-time Defensive Player of the Year, but Dumars also wasn’t able to work a sign-and-trade deal to get some sort of compensation for the loss.
> 
> ...





> You can expect the Pistons to go with a smaller, quicker, more offensive lineup next season, perhaps with Tayshaun Prince playing more of a hybrid forward role similar to Phoenix’s Shawn Marion.





> Still, you couldn’t say the Pistons low-balled Wallace. Dumars told Wallace repeatedly the last couple of years that when it was his time, he would make Wallace the highest paid player on the team. That’s what the Pistons' offer to Wallace would have done.
> 
> Dumars kept his promise.
> 
> The Pistons in 2000 gave Wallace, an unknown journeyman at the time, a six-year deal worth $30 million when nobody else would have paid much more than the minimum. Now, the Pistons are offering him another $50 million. That would be $80 million for 10 years of service to a great defensive player who has never averaged more than 9.7 points a game





> Also, it is clear the game is changing. Tough, physical defense is being legislated out of the game. Commissioner David Stern wants to facilitate more offense and to do that, the league officials have drastically reduced the amount of physical contact a defender can use both on and off the ball.
> 
> This negatively impacts Wallace two ways. It reduces his effectiveness on defense, and it puts his offensive deficiencies in a harsher light.
> 
> But Dumars still kept his promise to Wallace.


Link to Article


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ben didn't like what Pistons offered? I guess 51 mil for 4 years isn't enough for him. :whatever:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

There was more to this than the money, If that is how Ben felt? so be it. I cant fault him for looking out for #1. He was a man and played out his contract without complaining while he was underpaid. He decided to look at his options and decided he wanted to be elsewhere. This is a business and he made a business move. Now the parties need to move on.
Chicago gets much better, but for how long? Ben isnt the player he was just 2 years ago and he is on the decline. The bulls overpaid, plain and simple. Dumars wasnt about to do that. The Pistons now need to find someone to plug into the starting role cause Dyess wont hold up as a starter for a full season.


----------

